# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Pigment settling

## vchmiele

I noticed that in the latest update there was some pigment settling.

What does Kudo3D plan to do to mitigate this issue? Will MakerJuice be developing resins that hold pigment longer, or will it need to be a mechanical solution?

I know that Envisiontec printers use a tilt release mechanism that introduces a similar amount of movement, yet doesn't suffer from pigment setting. Do you know if this is because of their specific resin or something else?

----------


## jon@kudo3D

@ vchmiele - Tilting won’t prevent settling, but stirring would.    Without stirring,  it is the material property that determines the settling speed.  Pigments with large particles settle faster.  Pigment and dye that can be fully dissolved in the resin tend not to settle.  We usually blend a proprietary pigment in SubG+ to slow down the precipitation.   Makerjuice SubSF holds resin better, and we will share the testing results soon. Thanks!

----------


## vchmiele

Sounds like resin formulation will solve this issue. It would be awesome if Josh at Makerjuice makes it a priority. Would love to see premixed (and pigmented) resins specifically for the Titan1. Maybe one type for 100micron resolution and another for super high res and thin layers.

I'm not an expert with photo sensitive polymers, however since Envisiontec has resins that don't settle, I'm assuming it's just a matter of getting the chemistry right...

----------

